# Spring Agility Trials this weekend in Decatur, AL. (indoors)



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

* HOTC Spring 2010
Agility Trial











Premium (230 KB)







Entry Form (329 KB)

Wait List

*

*Dates: May 7-9, 2010
3 Days - 2 Judges - 2 Rings
660 Entries Per Day / 330 Entries Per Judge
Judges: Donna Dombourian, Richard Fyfe
Indoors On Packed Dirt

**Entry Fee: $20 (1st), $10 (2nd)

**Entries Open: Friday, March 5, 2010, 8:00 a.m.
Entries Close: Friday, April 23, 2010, 6:00 p.m.
Last Day for Moveups: Monday, May 3, 2010, 6:00 p.m.

Location: Racking Horse Celebration Arena*
67 Horse Center Road
Decatur, Alabama

*Trial Secretary: Beth W. Fitzgerald, Event Secretary
811 Telephone Tower Rd.
Laceys Spring, AL 35754
(256) 503-3831
[email protected]*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Anyone who lives near and just wants to see a trial should mark down the dates to go watch!!!


----------

